# Sound but no Picture when I play .MOV files



## heatherm1957 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have imported video .mov files from a scan disk out of my digital video camera and saved the files. We can here the sound but we have no picture. We have tried playing on Windows Media and Quick time and Mr Presto Video player that cam with the camera but they all do the same thing. Is someone able to help with this please.


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

You could also try VLC Media Player, Media Player Classic, SPlayer (Shooter player), and Media Cope. If no video is shown on any of them, it makes me think that the media file might be corrupted or the faulty part. Can you play it on the camera you captured the video with?


----------



## heatherm1957 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes it does play back on the video camera and I used to be able to transfer and make videos and watch them on my computer but I had to have it wiped recently and all software reloaded and since then have not been able to play any video from this camera.


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

.mov files are usually used by quick time but you still need the correct codec installed this page should supply the answers and download the codecs http://www.downloadatoz.com/codecs/windows-media-player-mov-codec.php


----------



## heatherm1957 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link it was most helpful. I ended up downloading DVX plus converter and the DVX player and I have been able to convert the files into video and watch them. It is great and I would recommend it to anyone having a similar problem.
Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

